# Problem with Windows 8 Refresh!



## sneidsbro (Mar 6, 2013)

So I've been having some issues with my league of legends client and I'm not sure what is wrong. Their tech support people have given me lots of steps or tips but nothing seems to be a permanent solution.

That is the reason I am trying to do a system refresh. I do not know whats wrong and I am hoping that a system refresh my help, but I keep getting this error. 










If a CBS.log would be helpful I can get one of those and upload it. If any information is needed please let me know and thank you for any help at all!

--

Also, please check out this thread if you know why I might not be able to click the restore advanced settings button in the internet explorer control panel. Link to the thread. 

Picture of this issue:


----------



## sneidsbro (Mar 6, 2013)

*Can't Restore Advanced Settings!*

So basically I've been trying to fix my league of legends client and there have been all sorts of steps to try and I have yet to find one that fixes the problem permanently. One of the steps I am supposed to try involves these steps: Turn off Certificates in IE, IE Options > Advanced > Restore Advanced Settings, IE Options > Advanced.

The problem is I for some reason can't click Restore Advanced Settings. I don't know why, but whenever I click it nothing happens. If any of you can help it would be greatly appreciated.

Picture of the issue:









--

Also, if any of you know anything about windows refresh and how I can get it to work, check out this thread!

Picture of that error:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there are some tips here which you might read over Windows 8 Refresh Not Working? Try These Tips
however you may want to try this first https://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833 before attempting any of the steps in the other link


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Threads merged please do not make multiple threads on the same issues.


----------



## sneidsbro (Mar 6, 2013)

joeten said:


> Hi there are some tips here which you might read over Windows 8 Refresh Not Working? Try These Tips
> however you may want to try this first https://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833 before attempting any of the steps in the other link


I was definitely trying to avoid the try these tips because I'm not too keen on resetting my computer, but I will definitely try the stuff in the second link. Thank you.


----------



## sneidsbro (Mar 6, 2013)

joeten said:


> Threads merged please do not make multiple threads on the same issues.


That wasn't the same issue they are two completely separate issues... I just through in the links at the bottom in case someone didn't look where my other threads were...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You posted the thing as a whole which indicates 1 major issue best to keep things simple in 1 thread, as to the tips there is a lot more info there but sfc might just find some things needing fixed so is worth a shot.


----------



## sneidsbro (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah but no one who knows about the internet explorer is going to be looking to help me when my title has nothing to do about it. Can I just get rid of the links to each thread and keep them separate? The chances of someone finding the ie problem thread I made in a thread about windows 8 are very low.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't worry I can get some help for it lets see what SFC does first since ie is part of the operating system it may sort it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have asked for further input from the team members so your issues won't be missed,we just need to wait for someone who is available.


----------



## sneidsbro (Mar 6, 2013)

joeten said:


> I have asked for further input from the team members so your issues won't be missed,we just need to wait for someone who is available.


Alright thank you. And for some reason when I run findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"

a sfc file shows up but nothing is in there. That file is supposed to show me which files i need to manually install but nothing shows up.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you make a recovery disc, as it appears something is off with windowsand it may be required please note may.


----------



## sneidsbro (Mar 6, 2013)

I have not made a recovery disc.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this a OEM system with a recovery partition or a self built system you installed from a Windows retail disk?

Was this originally a Windows 8 system that was upgraded to 8.1?


----------

